# Wanted 11 speed shirmano /sram cassette 11 x 28 or up to 32



## Mark Walker (28 Nov 2018)

Wanted 11 speed shirmano /sram cassette 11 x 28 or up to 32 
Must be very good condition, little use.
regards
Mark


----------



## broady (28 Nov 2018)

I've got a new 105 5800 11/28 one for £25 collected, or can post.
Or a used one for a tenner. Don't know how much use as it came on a bike I brought second-hand. Was keeping it on the wheel for indoor training, but my daughter has the wheel now and her bike is only 8 Speed.


----------



## Mark Walker (28 Nov 2018)

Hi Broady
With me been up north a little to far for collection .
If you can post then I will have it
regards
Mark


----------



## broady (28 Nov 2018)

I take the kids climbing tonight, but I'll try and remember when I get home to send the pictures of them and the you can let me know which you want


----------



## Mark Walker (28 Nov 2018)

Ok thanks


----------



## broady (28 Nov 2018)

Box is a little worse for wear as it's been in the parts draw, but it is new.
If you want the mechs at all then you can have them for a tenner. The front mech has had the screws long term borrowed...
Let me know if interested in anything


----------



## Mark Walker (29 Nov 2018)

Hi I am interested in the new cassette , what is the cost inc P&P
regards
Mark


----------



## broady (29 Nov 2018)

Second class recorded is £3.95
Don't know how much first is


----------

